# my internet speed lol.. in korea its amazing!!



## bestonecnc (Oct 29, 2018)

There are 500Mbps and 1Gpbs, and I chose 500Mpbs. (left down speed // right up speed)


----------



## PerfectWave (Oct 29, 2018)

lucky you amazing upload speed mine is only 1 mbps ....


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 29, 2018)

Nice. I posted in the speedtest thread recently. I have very good dl speeds (900+), but upload is not nearly as good (45ish). American ISPs gyp people on upload speeds for some reason.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 29, 2018)

I hate you!


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 29, 2018)

bestonecnc said:


> View attachment 109537
> 
> There are 500Mbps and 1Gpbs, and I chose 500Mpbs. (left down speed // right up speed)



That is just glorious.

3.6ms ping. 460 Mbps up. Yep, I hate you too  You can saturate your SATA by uploading a video. Go figure.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 29, 2018)

Meanwhile in the UK my internet cries


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 29, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Meanwhile in the UK my internet cries



So that's why its an island!


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 29, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> So that's why its an island!


South koreans are luck haha - dirt cheap internet and they get up to a gb/s - you can get that here at £45 a month from hyperoptic - but availability is non-existent in my area sadly.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 29, 2018)

Mine is 400 Mbps up and down here in India.


----------



## IceScreamer (Oct 29, 2018)

Single digit numbers here, aaand not even over 5mbps, perks of living in a village.


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 29, 2018)

I know I have pretty fast netspeed, I'm on a 1Gbps plan but have never tested the speed. Just tested it and got the result below:


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 29, 2018)

GamerGuy said:


> I know I have pretty fast netspeed, I'm on a 1Gbps plan but have never tested the speed. Just tested it and got the result below:
> View attachment 109540



What continent is this?


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 29, 2018)

yeah you got a great connection to anywhere in Korea but it's a shame that may not translate into fast speed world wide though from the 3 speedtest.net servers available I'm lucky to get 34.87Mbps down and 11.91Mbps up from KDatacenter in Seoul and a ping of 250ms


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 29, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> What continent is this?


I'm in Asia, to tell you anymore would put your life at risk!

Thought that speed test was awry due to upload being faster (always thought it was the other way around), so I ran that ookla speed test:


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 29, 2018)

GamerGuy said:


> I'm in Asia, to tell you anymore would put your life at risk!
> 
> Thought that speed test was awry due to upload being faster (always thought it was the other way around), so I ran that ookla speed test:
> View attachment 109541



Heh, I figured. OP is in Korea and @btarunr is in India, I think? All have amazing upload speeds. Here's hoping they don't start slowing it down like elsewhere.


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> South koreans are luck haha - dirt cheap internet and they get up to a gb/s - you can get that here at £45 a month from hyperoptic - but availability is non-existent in my area sadly.



Same for me down in the south   Sucks....


----------



## kastriot (Oct 29, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> That is just glorious.
> 
> 3.6ms ping. 460 Mbps up. Yep, I hate you too  You can saturate your SATA by uploading a video. Go figure.



He can't it's Mbps not MBps


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 29, 2018)

for show off? in here speedtest sometimes not the actual speed where when you browsing you just get lower that that displayed there


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 29, 2018)

micropage7 said:


> for show off? in here speedtest sometimes not the actual speed where when you browsing you just get lower that that displayed there



I definitely get near Gig speeds. I can make use of it anytime, at least on my end and a good server on the other.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 29, 2018)

I live in a 4th world country, here lol.  Even business speed internet is no where near that!


----------



## v12dock (Oct 29, 2018)

I got fiber in my neighborhood a couple months ago.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 29, 2018)

That isn't even that fast compared to most US East Coast cities. We all have access to gigabit fiber up and down...


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 29, 2018)

Easy Rhino said:


> That isn't even that fast compared to most US East Coast cities. We all have access to gigabit fiber up and down...



Damn.. so it's not a US thing then. I'm getting screwed in Texas (ul speeds.. not dl).


----------



## lZKoce (Oct 29, 2018)

3-digit numbers in this thread..nice . I got a quick shot for mine, but I am on the lowest possible plan, so I can't complain. If I really need better speeds, I'd upgrade.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 29, 2018)

here's mine in AL


----------



## Loosenut (Oct 29, 2018)

This is the crap we have to deal with in Canada for $70.00/month


----------



## Final_Fighter (Oct 29, 2018)

EDIT: i should have said this first but i guess its never too late: welcome to TPU!

This thread should be merged with the "Post your Speedtest.net Speeds!". its the same thing. tho i will give it to the op that he did not make is first post using Speedtest.net.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 29, 2018)

Loosenut said:


> This is the crap we have to deal with in Canada for $70.00/month
> 
> View attachment 109563


How's that crap? Better than mine. Yeah it depends on what you do so


----------



## John Naylor (Oct 29, 2018)

I'm at 210 / 30 Mbps ... they had a free upgrade offer from 100 to 200 last year, and now that it's costing me an extra $10 a month, it's not like having the extra speed actually accomplishes anything.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 29, 2018)

PerfectWave said:


> lucky you amazing upload speed mine is only 1 mbps ....


PM me on this


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 29, 2018)

Can't wait to move into my new apartment. They have 500Mbit/s plans with fiber routed into each residence (won't have to deal with copper going to the nearest switch w/ shared gigabit uplink).
Right now it's only 100dl/100ul, but it's pretty much free.

One of my employers really suffers though. Their office is smack in the middle of Kiev, but due to bureaucratic bullshit and ISPs exclusive contract for the entire campus they are stuck with 5Mbit/s ADSL, and only 256k uplink. VPN and RDP from home to their office is unbearable.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 29, 2018)

silentbogo said:


> Can't wait to move into my new apartment. They have 500Mbit/s plans with fiber routed into each residence (won't have to deal with copper going to the nearest switch w/ shared gigabit uplink).
> Right now it's only 100dl/100ul, but it's pretty much free.
> 
> One of my employers really suffers though. Their office is smack in the middle of Kiev, but due to bureaucratic bullshit and ISPs exclusive contract for the entire campus they are stuck with 5Mbit/s ADSL, and only 256k uplink. VPN and RDP from home to their office is unbearable.



If it is Fttd you will not have to deal with copper but it is Ftth so you will via cat-5+.

You will have an ont in there that converts light back to a tone waveform or modular signal.

I used to do fiber installs on newer homes and Apartments now the Telco company AT&T is finally starting to put fiber to the home in older neighborhoods whereas it was fiber to the node, from there Voice Grade or cat 3 wire.


----------



## Nemesis 1ism (Oct 29, 2018)

bestonecnc said:


> View attachment 109537
> 
> There are 500Mbps and 1Gpbs, and I chose 500Mpbs. (left down speed // right up speed)


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 29, 2018)

Easy Rhino said:


> compared to most US East Coast cities


The key word being cities.


----------



## Nemesis 1ism (Oct 29, 2018)

I HAVE FIBER OPTIC BUT I only bought the 30 Mbs down 15Mbs up.  if I need more  it's easy to get I am happy just as is. IF I need more it takes 5 min. to boost speed to 100Mbs pretty dang good considering I live in usa rust belt rural area


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 29, 2018)

it always blows my mind that north america doesnt have these speed everywhere. we have options for 1Gb speed, but it costs a fortune.


----------



## Frick (Oct 29, 2018)

TPU'll load so fast yo.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 29, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> it always blows my mind that north america doesnt have these speed everywhere. we have options for 1Gb speed, but it costs a fortune.



Why does it blow your mind? US was the first to invest in the infrastructure and the US is huge. It is very easy to run fiber around modern South Korean cities and suburbs.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 29, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> I used to do fiber installs on newer homes and Apartments now the Telco company AT&T is finally starting to put fiber to the home in older neighborhoods whereas it was fiber to the node, from there Voice Grade or cat 3 wire.


My neighbor is an ISP, hence the free 100Mbit/s fiber.
What I meant is that most ISPs in my area won't even do fiber to the endpoint for residential customers. They stick a couple of switches and an ONT in the maintenance closet and everyone shares the same uplink (2G at most). That's how I may get stuck with "up to" 500Mbit/s but realistically get there only between 4AM and 7AM on Mondays.  It's still called "Fiberoptic internet", even though the nearest optic fiber may not even be in your building...




jboydgolfer said:


> it always blows my mind that north america doesnt have these speed everywhere. we have options for 1Gb speed, but it costs a fortune.


Exactly. Whatever you pay for your 30Mbit/s connection in US will probably cover our local dedicated Gig channel w/ ext. IP, unlimited 4G service on your phone, IPTV, all utilities, and a case of cold beer.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 29, 2018)

silentbogo said:


> My neighbor is an ISP, hence the free 100Mbit/s fiber.
> What I meant is that most ISPs in my area won't even do fiber to the endpoint for residential customers. They stick a couple of switches and an ONT in the maintenance closet and everyone shares the same uplink (2G at most). That's how I may get stuck with "up to" 500Mbit/s but realistically get there only between 4AM and 7AM on Mondays.  It's still called "Fiberoptic internet", even though the nearest optic fiber may not even be in your building...
> 
> 
> ...



There is the PON and AON as well.


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 29, 2018)

If only American ISP's would stop filling their pockets wish cash and decided to up our infrastructure. I'm in one of the lucky parts, I can atleast get 400 down, but only around 30 up which is a oof, but it's better than my previous 25/5


----------



## Nemesis 1ism (Oct 29, 2018)

Ping

1 ms
Download

92.36 Mbps
Upload

14.52 Mbs   I JUST ran the test my down is suppose to be 30Mbs but  I like the speed the test gave but my ping is really nice.game on


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 29, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> If only American ISP's would stop filling their pockets wish cash and decided to up our infrastructure. I'm in one of the lucky parts, I can atleast get 400 down, but only around 30 up which is a oof, but it's better than my previous 25/5



The U.S's problem is to many non cooperative ISP's they'd be better off with a federally owned nation wide fiber network of FTTH where ISP's rent a connection to it and then compete on price and packages but that'll never happen as everyone knows it's a corptocracy and what BIG business wants BIG business gets and screw everyone else


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 29, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> The U.S's problem is to many non cooperative ISP's they'd be better off with a federally owned nation wide fiber network of FTTH where ISP's rent a connection to it and then compete on price and packages but that'll never happen as everyone knows it's a corptocracy and what BIG business wants BIG business gets and screw everyone else



Right, because the Federal government does a great job with all of the infrastructure they own now...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 29, 2018)

Easy Rhino said:


> Why does it blow your mind?


because until the last 3 months, 1Gb wasnt even an option, we've been on 30-then 60 - then finally the option for 100Mbps came up a little less than a year ago.....what blows my mind, is i live in Massachusetts, and couldnt get above 60Mbps until 2018 ( there are areas still that have NO cable running on streets believe it or not)

i know its easier to fiber South Korea, South Korea would fit within many of US states, but i dont really have a opinion of Korea, im just blown away that MA doesnt have these speeds available until VERY recently, so recently that they are still SUPER expensive. not to mention the monopolies ISP's have on regions in the US, or atleast where i live, if you dont like charter, you can get Satellite, or GTFO.

so yea, it blows my mind


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 29, 2018)

Back in 2014-2015 optimum had us on 15mbps down and 5 up...


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 29, 2018)

My fiber connection in denmark. 600/400 mbits line. No complains here. Dam stable and fast to my use.i pay 379 dkr. Or whats about 58 usd a monfh for this.








Frick said:


> TPU'll load so fast yo.



Vtec...i mean fast internet just kicked in yo


----------



## Loosenut (Oct 29, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> How's that crap? Better than mine. Yeah it depends on what you do so



Compared to the EU, Asia and pretty much the rest of the planet, Canadians and maybe some Americans get crappy internet at very high prices.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 29, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> So that's why its an island!



Yep, the tears from the crying internet surrounded the UK, making what is now known as the Atlantic Ocean and Straight of Dover.

It also stopped Germany from winning the war, so quit complaining...


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 30, 2018)

The price, well this might really hurt to hear ...... it's 10$/month.


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 30, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> View attachment 109593
> 
> The price, well this might really hurt to hear ...... it's 10$/month.



Oh my heart


----------



## flmatter (Oct 30, 2018)

67Mbps down   19Mbps up     in Anchorage AK


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 30, 2018)

Tried a speed test on my other rig, connected to the net via WiFi in my home, not too bad actually, I've watched Netflix on this rig without experiencing any latency issue.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 30, 2018)

Easy Rhino said:


> Right, because the Federal government does a great job with all of the infrastructure they own now...



It would have to be better than what the mish mash of money hungry ISP's are doing right now


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 30, 2018)

100+ megabit per second, a landline phone connection, and two basic cable television boxes costs me $200 a month. New England charter has their arm and elbow up my a$$ to the shoulder


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 30, 2018)

Loosenut said:


> Compared to the EU, Asia and pretty much the rest of the planet, Canadians and maybe some Americans get crappy internet at very high prices.


so so true man. Like the company Mediacomm wants only 40 for the first year but after that it goes to 100+


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 30, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> It would have to be better than what the mish mash of money hungry ISP's are doing right now



Money (profit) is what drives innovation. Not government paper pushers.


----------



## E-Bear (Oct 30, 2018)

Loosenut said:


> This is the crap we have to deal with in Canada for $70.00/month
> 
> View attachment 109563



What town?


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 30, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> It would have to be better than what the mish mash of money hungry ISP's are doing right now



That would just be the lowest common denominator for everyone (except the "special people"). No thanks.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 30, 2018)

Easy Rhino said:


> Money (profit) is what drives innovation. Not government paper pushers.



Apparently not in this situation most U.S. ISP's wouldn't know how to innovate if it jumped up and kicked them in the goolies


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 30, 2018)

Faster then a speeding rocket.


----------



## Loosenut (Oct 30, 2018)

E-Bear said:


> What town?



My ISP is Videotron in Granby, Qc.


----------



## MatGrow (Oct 31, 2018)

Amazing.
I'm jealous.
south Korea?


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 15, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> That would just be the lowest common denominator for everyone (except the "special people"). No thanks.



if by that you mean min speeds of 100Mbps down and 50Mbps up and proper unlimited data going upto 1Gbps down and 500Mbps up also with Unlimited Data then yeah I guess our govt paper pushers have it right for the lowest common denominator then


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 15, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> if by that you mean min speeds of 100Mbps down and 50Mbps up and proper unlimited data going upto 1Gbps down and 500Mbps up also with Unlimited Data then yeah I guess our govt paper pushers have it right for the lowest common denominator then



I had to look up my own post. I forgot this conversation.

I wouldn't complain at all if that was the case. But it isn't happening.


----------



## taz420nj (Dec 21, 2018)

Easy Rhino said:


> Why does it blow your mind? US was the first to invest in the infrastructure and the US is huge. It is very easy to run fiber around modern South Korean cities and suburbs.



I actually have faster speeds available to me here in Bumfuk Kansas (a little college cowtown, not even a big city like KC Metro or Wichita) than I did when I lived in North Jersey.  I'm not sure what they offer now but when I left Optimum held the monopoly and had successfully blocked Verizon from installing FiOS in our area.  I don't even think they offered tiers at that point, it was just 5/1 or 15/1 depending on how built your area was.    When I moved here, the local phone company had just finished installing about 10,000 miles of fiber, and bringing FTTH to every property in their service area (which covers pretty much all of central/western Kansas and eastern Colorado) - even little tiny "Population 23" towns and rural properties in the middle of wheat fields - offering up to Gigabit with very little restrictions.  No data caps, no throttling, no restriction on running servers.  Even the local cable provider offered up to 50Mbps (although it only had a 512k uplink and was capped at 200GB).   Yet companies like TWC and Comcast just keep jacking up the prices and imposing more restrictions (basically making it harder to be a cord cutter and affect their video income) while offering very little back to the consumer.

I pay for 100/100 but they offer 250, 500, and gigabit symmetrical.  It's $100 a month, up to $230 a month for the gigabit, but they've never increased prices since I've been here.  In fact prices have DROPPED two or three times.  Once AT&T finishes their fiber upgrade and the cable company finishes their DOCSIS 3.1 buildout and competition emerges at the 250/500/gigabit tiers, they'll probably drop again.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 21, 2018)

Meh...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 21, 2018)

taz420nj said:


> I actually have faster speeds available to me here in Bumfuk Kansas (a little college cowtown, not even a big city like KC Metro or Wichita) than I did when I lived in North Jersey.  I'm not sure what they offer now but when I left Optimum held the monopoly and had successfully blocked Verizon from installing FiOS in our area.  I don't even think they offered tiers at that point, it was just 5/1 or 15/1 depending on how built your area was.    When I moved here, the local phone company had just finished installing about 10,000 miles of fiber, and bringing FTTH to every property in their service area (which covers pretty much all of central/western Kansas and eastern Colorado) - even little tiny "Population 23" towns and rural properties in the middle of wheat fields - offering up to Gigabit with very little restrictions.  No data caps, no throttling, no restriction on running servers.  Even the local cable provider offered up to 50Mbps (although it only had a 512k uplink and was capped at 200GB).   Yet companies like TWC and Comcast just keep jacking up the prices and imposing more restrictions (basically making it harder to be a cord cutter and affect their video income) while offering very little back to the consumer.
> 
> I pay for 100/100 but they offer 250, 500, and gigabit symmetrical.  It's $100 a month, up to $230 a month for the gigabit, but they've never increased prices since I've been here.  In fact prices have DROPPED two or three times.  Once AT&T finishes their fiber upgrade and the cable company finishes their DOCSIS 3.1 buildout and competition emerges at the 250/500/gigabit tiers, they'll probably drop again.



Im noticing att ftth being installed for older homes now. I see new fiber being shoved into the gound too


----------



## taz420nj (Dec 21, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Im noticing att ftth being installed for older homes now. I see new fiber being shoved into the gound too


Yeah AT&T has had crews all over this town with Ditch Witches pulling new trunk fiber for the past couple months.  I have no clue what their timetable is but it seems like they're making progress on that.  I haven't seen any last mile work yet though so I don't know what their strategy is, especially given we already have one FTTH ISP.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 21, 2018)

taz420nj said:


> Yeah AT&T has had crews all over this town with Ditch Witches pulling new trunk fiber for the past couple months.  I have no clue what their timetable is but it seems like they're making progress on that.  I haven't seen any last mile work yet though so I don't know what their strategy is, especially given we already have one FTTH ISP.


Ive noticed fiber crossboxes next to the VRAD/DSLAM-RT(fttn) besides the existing copper SAC/SAI/BBoxes (pots/dslam-co F1-F2). I used to work for them in 2013-2014, it was fttn then except some brand new neighborhoods then...

So the older neighborhoods that have the new fiber crossboxes latch into the vrad/dslam-RT


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 21, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ive noticed fiber crossboxes next to the VRAD/DSLAM-RT(fttn) besides the existing copper SAC/SAI/BBoxes (pots/dslam-co F1-F2). I used to work for them in 2013-2014, it was fttn then except some brand new neighborhoods then...
> 
> So the older neighborhoods that have the new fiber crossboxes latch into the vrad/dslam-RT




We still have towns out here where I live ,that don't even have broadband yet. They dont even have cable coaxial running on their streets. Its  antennas, or dish. Towns incorporated 400 years ago & still, nothing


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 21, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> We still have towns out here where I live ,that don't even have broadband yet. They dont even have cable coaxial running on their streets. Its  antennas, or dish. Towns incorporated 400 years ago & still, nothing



Not enough money/demand to put the trunks in


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 21, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Not enough money/demand to put the trunks in



Correct. A lot of these are small towns with too few people in their population, to offset the cost it would require to run the service out to them. its just funny to think , these are the towns & homes of some of our nations founding fathers, & still, no internet or cable.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 21, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Correct. A lot of these are small towns with too few people in their population, to offset the cost it would require to run the service out to them. its just funny to think , these are the towns & homes of some of our nations founding fathers, & still, no internet or cable.



Thats how it is here too.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 21, 2018)

flmatter said:


> 67Mbps down   19Mbps up     in Anchorage AK


Who are you using? I use GCI and get around 127 down and 40'sh up (in Kenai).


----------



## flmatter (Dec 22, 2018)

GCI @HammerON


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 22, 2018)

flmatter said:


> GCI @HammerON


Your on GCI too? Last time I checked I was getting 80Mbps/15Mbps. Steams usually evens out to 8 MBps downloading.


----------



## blox (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## chinmi (Dec 22, 2018)

wow, all of your internet speed is so fast.... i really2 wish my country can keep up with rest of the world...
here's what I got with around $30 in my parent's house : 




gonna try my house internet speed later when I got home...


----------



## flmatter (Dec 22, 2018)

@biffzinker @HammerON    at the start it spikes up to 97-100 then falls off to mid 60's  not sure if issue is on my end or theirs    supposed to be getting the 1 gig/unlimited service they have.

Edit   Nevermind  the problem was on my end. I did not reset my router bandwidth info  upload/download under QoS settings.  I am a dork...


----------

